# Dinner tonight..what are you doing



## Wilberforce

maybe I should have said yesterday or tomorrow so if folks want to copy they can plan.  Today I am making a baby sized  Cottage Pie, like Shepherds pie but with left over beef roast instead of lamb. I will make buttered honey carrots to go with it and peas. No dessert as I am alone today.

I made a beef pie with flaky pastry earlier to go to an elderly relative whose wife is in hospital and I am making banana muffins later on for the same person.

My two babies, (my Chihuahuas) Florence and Maisie will get the last bit of the beef roast.


----------



## Bobw235

I have just tried spatchcocking a roasting chicken, well seasoned since this morning and resting in the fridge, threw it in a pan with a bunch of organic carrots and put it in the oven. Got the idea from an article I read in the cooking section of the NY Times.  https://www.nytimes.com/video/dining/100000001076482/spatchcocking-a-chicken.html. Served with a delicious baked potato that my wife and I split.

Turned out awesome!


----------



## Aunt Bea

1960's recipe for haddock fillets baked in Campbell's cream of shrimp soup topped with a few buttered cracker crumbs.  The sides will be cabbage salad and green beans with mushrooms.


----------



## Wilberforce

Bob,The chicken looks super, I haven't done that for a few years but I think that I might do that this weekend, thank you for the reminder. I can use the back for soup.

Bea, great idea too, I often forget about how soup can be utilized and I love haddock.

Tomorrow is going to be a fish day I think,I think it will be halibut though as I  have had some in the freezer longer than I usually do and it needs using. I think I may do it as a sort of crab cake but with halibut or maybe poach it and make a cream sauce.I have some baby potatoes still in the earth box in my greenhouse which I checked yesterday and they are great. wish I had some favas.

 Now I am stretching  my brain thinking of the dried bans I have( I am a bit of a bean fanatic grower) and think I may make Gigandes Plaki in the next few days with a home baked loaf it is all I need. My original Gigandes beans came from Greece and I have been growing them now for many  years. For those who are not familiar they are a huge white bean and I mean huge, 1'1/2 inches when rehydrated  is not unusual. The Plaki is a great way to use them..I don't know how to post a link but there will be lots on the net if anyone is interested, or I can type mine, it is pretty basic.


----------



## yula

Linguine with caper and olive sauce, got the recipe out of the internet.


----------



## Wilberforce

Tonight was New York strip loin steak, baby potatoes, cauliflower with cheese sauce and squash

Tomorrow will be something lighter. maybe a simple poached eggs on toast day with the last few baby potatoes sautéed.

Yesterday was a soup day, my Mums favourite, lost of barley in a white broth cooked with pork  and the usual root veggies, with homemade  bread which happened to be a sundried tomato one that I like very much.

 Chicken  breast for the fur babies and I did a chocolate cake to take to the SIL's  90 year old father   whose wife is very ill in the hospital. He also got the soup. I have been cooking for him about 6 weeks now, usually about three times a week.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Fish tonight...  I think it will be a small platter of tuna , prawns and monkfish served with crushed small potatoes with rosemary  and green beans.


----------



## debbie in seattle

Homemade chicken pot pie.


----------



## dog lover

Bobw235 said:


> I have just tried spatchcocking a roasting chicken, well seasoned since this morning and resting in the fridge, threw it in a pan with a bunch of organic carrots and put it in the oven. Got the idea from an article I read in the cooking section of the NY Times.  https://www.nytimes.com/video/dining/100000001076482/spatchcocking-a-chicken.html. Served with a delicious baked potato that my wife and I split.
> 
> Turned out awesome!  View attachment 34677 View attachment 34678




I butterfly chicken like that and put it in a pan with some water, like 1/2 inch of water. Pop it in a 400 degree oven. It needs no seasonings, it comes out with a crispy !!! tangy skin and wonderfully tender meat every time. I love carrots roasted like you did them, as well as all kinds of other veggies.

Tonight it's oven roasted tater slices and carrots and some of those small colorful peppers. When they are just about  done, I add the salmon to the pan for a few minutes, turn and done after a few more minutes.  YUM! Quick, easy, healthy and oh so good.


----------



## RadishRose

The caramelized bits in the pan are beautiful! I'm sure you had a wonderful gravy with that!


----------



## applepie_luvr

Yummy. I'm a bad cook mostly because I'm lazy. I would rather make a sandwich than cook something. Supper tonight will be ......................... a sandwich.


----------



## DaveA

My wife's making  some of her delicious calzones.  Groan - -another night of overeating for me.


----------



## Jackie22

....deli chicken and a salad


----------



## RadishRose

Last night pot roast and roasted carrots; corn from the freezer.

Tonight, pasta e fagioli.


----------



## Falcon

Campbell's cream of chicken soup (Not diluted too much) over rice or shell pasta.

Maybe a sprinkle of parmesan cheese on top.  Simple and not too fattening.

Don't like anything heavy before bedtime.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ham, cabbage, carrots.


----------



## Wilberforce

my plans have changed, it is going to be a supermarket rotisserie cooked chicken with salad. I forgot to take the puppies chicken from the freezer so this is emergency food for them so I guess I will join in.


----------



## Gemma

I made Shrimp Scampi with Linguini and a side salad.


----------



## nvtribefan

Sausage, spinach, and ricotta stuffed manicotti.


----------



## QuickSilver

sesame seared Tuna and steamed dumplings


----------



## Pappy

Our local market sub sandwich. These things are huge, but oh so good.


----------



## Wilberforce

Chicken curry with side dishes


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight was spaghetti squash topped with lentils in tomato sauce.


----------



## Wilberforce

Aunt Bea, that sounds really good and very healthy too, I must do more meals like that, thank you XX Jeannine


----------



## nvtribefan

Chicken enchiladas and Mexican rice.


----------



## Shalimar

Spanish omelette, stuffed mushrooms, Cherry Garcia ice cream.


----------



## Butterfly

Wasn't hungry, so I just ate an orange and a cup of green tea.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Lamb, lentil and kale curry.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Bobw235 said:


> I have just tried spatchcocking a roasting chicken, well seasoned since this morning and resting in the fridge, threw it in a pan with a bunch of organic carrots and put it in the oven. Got the idea from an article I read in the cooking section of the NY Times.  https://www.nytimes.com/video/dining/100000001076482/spatchcocking-a-chicken.html. Served with a delicious baked potato that my wife and I split.
> 
> Turned out awesome!  View attachment 34677 View attachment 34678



That chicken looks great, Bob. I love roasted vegetables especially asparagus. My only problem would be the baked potato. The only way I'm going to split a potato with someone is if I get the skins and then load it full of butter,sour cream,chives, and cheddar cheese. I know, I just turned a healthy dinner into an artery clogging one. I'm weak.


----------



## Temperance

Lentil soup with some nice crusty bread on the side.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Veggie burgers (Morningstar Farms Prime Grillers), with tomato, thin sliced onion and may on whole wheat hamburger buns.


----------



## Aunt Bea

SeaBreeze said:


> Veggie burgers (Morningstar Farms Prime Grillers), with tomato, thin sliced onion and may on whole wheat hamburger buns.


.

Could you tell me how you cook those.

Thanks, B


----------



## Wilberforce

Roast Beef and Yorkshire pudding followed mby steamed treacle pudding and custard


----------



## Capt Lightning

Venison bourguignon,  creamed potatoes , cauliflower & carrots - with a nice Portuguese red wine.


----------



## Lon

I am having a light dinner tonight so I will make Lon's World Famous Tuna Salad with secret ingredients, herbs & spices. I'll never tell.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A salad, fried shrimp and a small dish of a frozen, sugar free, non dairy, product, that reminds me of ice cream!!!

You scream, I scream, we all scream for frozen, sugar free, non dairy, product, LOL!!!


----------



## victorian gent

pot roast on low in the slow cooker..been cooking since yesterday..with potatoes and carrots to go along with the sweet tea and chocolate cake


----------



## Shalimar

Spanish omelette with black olives, onions, grated potato. Salad, homemade cheese bread. Lime sorbet for dessert.


----------



## Wilberforce

Roast Lamb with Rosemary, roasted potatoes, assorted veggies and  mint  sauce .fDessert will be Merryberry pie and whipped cream.

Merryberry is  my name for a  specific blend of fruits that I grow and freeze., rhubarb, apple, strawberries and blueberries.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Wow! You folks are making some really great dishes. I got lazy today. The last few times we had pork chops or roast pork I froze what was left. I defrosted it yesterday. This morning I coarsely chopped it and added some sauteed onions and BBQ sauce. My version of pulled pork.I'll have that on hamburger buns with a side of cold slaw and homemade french fries.


----------



## myfeethurt

Beans and weiners slow cooked for hours with love


----------



## jujube

It's an old family recipe:  LEFTOVERS.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hot dogs, both with and without buns, and a baked potato with butter.  Spread out during the day.  Not one meal.  So far.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Took home a good pizza from an Italian pizzeria.


----------



## Gemma

Made a whole baked chicken, baked potatoes with butter, sour cream and chives, glazed carrots and chunky homemade applesauce.


----------



## RadishRose

A can of Progresso Chicken and Wild Rice soup. *sigh*

 Not in the mood to cook at all, but Friday I'm planning a roast chicken with stuffing and a broccoli mac and cheese casserole I saw the recipe for at Food52.com, and a salad.


----------



## Bobw235

Tonight was a large salad, but last night I grilled some jumbo shrimp, mixed it with some fire-roasted chopped tomatoes, some fresh spinach and whole wheat orzo. It was delicious and healthy.


----------



## Shalimar

Salade Nicoise. Oh, and the last of the mince tarts.


----------



## Wilberforce

Shepherds Pie


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a salad, a Buffalo style chickenfree sandwich and a small handful of pistachios.


----------



## rkunsaw

Today I plan on fried chicken livers and onion rings to go with leftover pinto beans 

Chickenfree sandwich? I had a peanut butter & jelly sandwich last night. It was chickenfree.


----------



## Aunt Bea

rkunsaw said:


> Chickenfree sandwich? I had a peanut butter & jelly sandwich last night. It was chickenfree.



Vegan living through science, chicken made from who knows what in a laboratory, the chickens seem to like it!


----------



## kaufen

Snack foods. Sausage cheese crackers, little smoky's, chips and salsa, pigs in a blanket.


----------



## Pappy

Delivered pizza and cinnamon pull aparts.


----------



## Wilberforce

Slow cooked short ribs with green veggies , carrots and mash ,maybe some dumplings followed by bread and butter pudding and custard. Yesterday was home made from scratch pizza, it is the only kind I can eat.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Onion bagels with lox (smoked salmon) and Philadelphia cream cheese with chives, thin sliced onion.


----------



## Wilberforce

Oh I wish I could get the Jewish smoked salmon I was used to..mm


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jeannine said:


> Oh I wish I could get the Jewish smoked salmon I was used to..mm



We get a large twin pack from our Costco store and freeze it.  When we make it we use one pack and have leftovers for the next morning breakfast with our coffee.


----------



## Shalimar

Salad with Salish smoked salmon. Mushrooms stuffed with cheese, baking powder biscuits. Deviled eggs.


----------



## Lon

I just finished my dinner of left over broiled salmon with rice pilaf Cesar salad and a couple of glasses of Sauvignon Blanc.

i will have some oat meal cookies later tonight before bed.


----------



## Deucemoi

tuna fish soup


----------



## Bobw235

I made a pizza from store bought dough. It was fantastic.


----------



## Pappy

Cheeseburger, Mac and cheese, tomato slices, half a brownie and juice for my drink.


----------



## Capt Lightning

It's Chinese New Year and friends have invited us for a 'banquet'.  They both lived and worked in China, speak Mandarin and are great cooks, so we can look forward to some pretty authentic Chinese style food.


----------



## Wilberforce

Home made Chinese here too, fried rice, lemon chicken, sweet and sour pork, some noodly thing. not sure what yet and a spicy beef dish. plus the usual deep fried prawns and a couple of veggie somethings. I have a crowd coming.


----------



## Shalimar

Invited for dinner at a Chinese colleague's home. Szechuan cooking!


----------



## eggmcmuffin

Salmon steak and yams.  No dessert. Dieting


----------



## LimeOrchid

We had meatballs in gravy, mashed potatoes, peas and for dessert, we are having vanilla ice cream with a choice of toppings...later on tonight.  eh?


----------



## RadishRose

Poached salmon, leftover mac, broccoli & cheese casserole, red pepper slices.


----------



## Ruthanne

I will have a late dinner, later on.  It will be chicken breast, fresh green beans and fresh carrots in a broth of potato soup.


----------



## nvtribefan

Chicken salad on homemade bread, German potato salad, and coleslaw.  Last night was spaghetti with sweet and spicy Italian sausage, homemade bread, and salad.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Big salad with organic baby spinach, yellow peppers, sweet onions, cucumbers, broccoli and hearts of palm.  Made with leftover salad stuff from the day before yesterday.


----------



## Capt Lightning

We had a superb meal last night for the Chinese New Year.  Our friends really pushed the boat out - even had little cards with our name in Chinese.  There were eight courses, all of them presented beautifully .  I must confess that I didn't like every single element of the feast  (especially tofu) but the squid and the pork were the stars of the show.   The pudding was very interesting, being based on rice and fruit. It wasn't too sweet, but by then, I only had room for a small portion.  Anyway a great way to celebrate the  start of the Year of the Fire Rooster.

Back to my cooking tonight - plain roast pork(with apple sauce),  broad beans and potatoes - and a nice bottle of wine.


----------



## Wilberforce

Tripe and Onions with potatoes. It is one of the typical WW2 dishes  that I grew up except it has   the addition of cream in the milky sauce..

Also cooked today. pork tongue, set in an aspic. It is primarily  for my Chihuahua babies but I shall eat some of it myself. I prefer Ox tongue but they are so big they become a problem for me.

Yep no kidding

Yesterday was bacon and eggs with mushrooms and bubble and squeak,


 Tomorrow I don't know, I get like this sometimes so shall read a few posts for inspiration.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Lamb chops and spicy couscous tonight...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Finishing up some leftover Bean & Greens, new food tomorrow!


----------



## LimeOrchid

Going to make a lasagna and a tossed salad.  I do not think that a dessert is necessary.  However, I do have some mandarins and vanilla ice cream available just in case someone would like it.  ;-)


----------



## Shalimar

Stuffed wild BC salmon and spinach salad. Lime sorbet for dessert.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Steak and Kidney pie.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Fried cod from the deli and a salad.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a grilled cheese sandwich that was wheat bread with swiss cheese.  MMMMMM


----------



## SeaBreeze

Egg omelet with onions, red peppers, chives, parsley, garlic, black pepper, butter wrapped in whole wheat tortillas.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Spatchcocked chicken and chips (French fries).


----------



## RadishRose

Baked seasoned chicken thighs, rice and carrot sticks last night. Pizza tonight.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another wild Saturday night at Aunt Bea's!

 French bread pizza, from the freezer, a salad and a small handful of pistachios washed down with a diet ginger ale!


----------



## Wilberforce

It is my night to provide  food for the homeless folks at church so I will eat what I cook for them . There are several of us that cook and we all do different things so there is a selection for them we each cook for about 25, usually about 150 in all.

Cheesy scalloped potatoes, baked ham,Greek salad.. Dessert is Rhubarb and strawberry pie with whipped cream is what I take tonight.


----------



## Bobw235

Having two couples over for dinner. I've made a baked ziti and chicken parmesan. I've got some delicious red wine to serve. One guest is bringing homemade bread. My wife made carrot cake for dessert. Going to be a calorie-laden night! I can't wait as I've been working in the kitchen and helping straighten the house for much of the day. Starving!


----------



## Raven

Meatloaf, baked potato, carrots, beets and no dessert.


----------



## Wilberforce

Sunday dinner,  not sure which yet but some sort of roast, beef or lamb


----------



## Shalimar

Shrimp, cashew, ginger, and mango curry. Yoghurt for dessert. Yummy Sunday dinner.


----------



## Wilberforce

and why are you not in bed ???


----------



## IKE

Two hours ago mama and I picked up a large carryout combo pizza from Pizza Hut and washed it down with a ice cold Pabst Blue Ribbon beer.....good stuff !


----------



## Shalimar

Jeannine said:


> and why are you not in bed ???


Who, me? Lulz. I am feline in nature.


----------



## Ruthanne

Last night I had 2 swiss cheese sandwiches with low cal mayo, 6 pieces of bacon, 2 pears and a banana.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Tomato and vegetable soup for lunch.  Gammon steak, spiced kale and potatoes this evening.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Superbowl leftovers for lunch, shrimp with a spicy cocktail sauce and assorted crudites with onion dip. 

A bratwurst on a roll, a salad and a dish of perfect Florida strawberries with whipped cream for dinner.


----------



## Wilberforce

Yesterday I did deep fried halibut and chips so today would be lighter, I think maybe just poached eggs on toast, but not totally sure, something easy as I have not planned


----------



## Marie5656

*As of now, plans are for a shrimp stir fry.  But I have been known to change my mind.*


----------



## Shalimar

Shrimp curry.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Shalimar said:


> Shrimp curry.



YUMMMMM. My fave!

Tonight will be Chicken Chili Verde. Toss chicken breasts in the Crockpot with a couple of jars of chili verde sauce. I will probably add a can of cream of chicken soup to it because it`s a little too spicy for me otherwise. Cook for 3 hours and shred with two forks. Wrap in a flour tortilla with a little sour cream and you have dinner! This is one of the kid`s favorite dinners. When we went camping last summer,I tripled the recipe,cooked it all up the night before we left,put it in Ziploc bags and we had it for dinner the first night. Fed 15 of us.


----------



## Wilberforce

Final decision, a sort of corned beef hash. Now trying to find inspiration for tomorrow !!!!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Broth this evening.  I must get out onto the garden and get some leeks.


----------



## RadishRose

Met some friends for lunch out- Chicken piccata with artichoke hearts in it as well as capers, with penne and a side of salad.

Supper- a mortadella sandwich on toasted rustic bread..


----------



## nvtribefan

pizza!


----------



## Marie5656

I was feeling a bit under the weather this afternoon, so my husband decided to do one of our "bad for us" dinners tonight and stopped at Burger King on the way home.  Worked for me.


----------



## Pappy

Chicken breasts, a creamy vegetable mix, coffee and half moon cookies for dessert.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> Chicken breasts, a creamy vegetable mix, coffee and half moon cookies for dessert.



Pappy I'm surprised that you can find halfmoons in Florida!









http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Halfmoon-Cookies


----------



## Pappy

Aunt Bea...Hemstroughts are the very best. These were little ones that we got at BJs yesterday. They don't hold a candle to our NY halfmoons.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Tonight it's Jagerschnitzel with Spatzels.


----------



## RadishRose

Mrs. Robinson said:


> YUMMMMM. My fave!
> 
> Tonight will be Chicken Chili Verde. Toss chicken breasts in the Crockpot with a couple of jars of chili verde sauce. I will probably add a can of cream of chicken soup to it because it`s a little too spicy for me otherwise. Cook for 3 hours and shred with two forks. Wrap in a flour tortilla with a little sour cream and you have dinner! This is one of the kid`s favorite dinners. When we went camping last summer,I tripled the recipe,cooked it all up the night before we left,put it in Ziploc bags and we had it for dinner the first night. Fed 15 of us.



Mrs. R., I generally don't care for most things including chicken in the crock pot, nor do I usually cook with canned soups. But this recipe sounded right to me. 

I put 3 big, boneless chicken breast halves, a can of cream of chicken soup and a large jar of salsa verde into my small crock pot with the addition of about 1 T. low-salt fajita seasoning from a packet. Probably didn't even need that. 4 hours.

It is delicious! Frozen, cooked corn w/ butter on the side and the sour cream, yes! My adult grandson could hardly get enough and I just love it. Have enough for tomorrow, too. I can also see some red pepper strips in it, as well. Thanks very much!


----------



## Wilberforce

today I was very ill and wanted something light, I still had some live shrimp so I cooked those and had a little salad with the,m

 Tomorrow is my prep days f0r cooking for 25 homeless on Saturday
 I am cooking , roast pork with gravy and applesauce also some suitable dressing, syuffing  to go with it, I will have  roasted new baby  potatoes and also mashed  and varios veggies.   OR    sweet and sour deep fried pork in batter with fried rice and stir fried veggies. If I do this one I will make garlic bread too.

Dessert is going to be  apple crumble and icecream and there will be a mixed salad too.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Indonesian style chicken curry tonight.  I've got some chicken thighs which I think have a much more robust flavour than breast meat.   If I want a whole bird, I prefer guinea fowl.


----------



## Wilberforce

Brisket, carrots, peas ,Brussel sprouts, mashed and roast potatoes, gravy , horse radish  with apple and blackberry crumble and whipped cream to follow.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

RadishRose said:


> Mrs. R., I generally don't care for most things including chicken in the crock pot, nor do I usually cook with canned soups. But this recipe sounded right to me.
> 
> I put 3 big, boneless chicken breast halves, a can of cream of chicken soup and a large jar of salsa verde into my small crock pot with the addition of about 1 T. low-salt fajita seasoning from a packet. Probably didn't even need that. 4 hours.
> 
> It is delicious! Frozen, cooked corn w/ butter on the side and the sour cream, yes! My adult grandson could hardly get enough and I just love it. Have enough for tomorrow, too. I can also see some red pepper strips in it, as well. Thanks very much!



Glad you liked it! I don`t like using canned soups in the Crockpot either but I didn`t know how else to cut the heat. Haven`t served this dish to anybody that didn`t like it though!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Tonight is sautéed Petrale sole. Two of the kiddos are at friend`s tonight and the only one that likes fish is home,so we decided to take advantage of that. Mushroom risotto and stir fried zucchini with onion and a little tomato sauce (one of my favorites that my mom used to make


----------



## nvtribefan

Roast turkey breast, whole wheat/cranberry/hazelnut dressing, cranberries, asparagus, and smashed gold and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Butterfly

Capt Lightning said:


> Tonight it's Jagerschnitzel with Spatzels.



OOOOO!! My favorite!!!  Can I get directions to your house??


----------



## RadishRose

I know what a pork schnitzel is, just didn't know what  the jager part of "Jägerschnitzel" meant so I looked it up.  The article said in part:

_The Great Jägerschnitzel Debate

"How to make proper Jägerschnitzel, or “*hunter’s cutlet*” in German, is the subject of much debate, or perhaps simply much variation. We read up on the controversy–breaded or unbreaded? pork or veal?–and, although these are matters of personal taste as much as authenticity, we decided to weigh in. The following is a traditional recipe for Jägerschnitzel, a popular German entree with a rich, creamy mushroom sauce."
_
Then a lovely sounding recipe follows. The pork is not breaded in this recipe.






http://www.schallerweber.com/2012/11/the-great-jagerschnitzel-debate/


----------

